# who came first?



## John (Apr 9, 2011)

So considering the cosmetic similarities of tent tortoises,geometric tortoises,and leopard tortoises.And then looking at the star torts from india and asia, oh I'm sorry how can I forget radiata.Anyway did the africans spread out to inhabit the globe or do you believe that the founding father of torts came from India or Asia?


----------



## Balboa (Apr 9, 2011)

Bugger, who knows John.

Considering the very close similarities between the madagascar torts and asian stars, seems an easy guess that they're closely related, but sometimes nature can be tricky about such thing as similar looks.

Redfoots will cross with radiated, so that makes for an interesting comparison. Of course maybe virtually all torts can cross as long as physical limits don't intercede.

Africa makes a great case as a "birthplace" for "modern" tort types (manouria are apparently a more ancient type). The position and large size of it are really ideal for torts.


----------

